# Bauteile beschriftung im Schaltschrank



## DesKel (4 April 2014)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage wie beschriftet ihr Bauteile im Schaltschrank? mit welchem System oder Firma
und wie seit ihr damit zufrieden!?
(ich beschrifte gerade mit der Hand)

vielen Dank 

gruß DesKel


----------



## Blockmove (4 April 2014)

Wir haben Thermomark Line von Phönix Contact letztes Jahr bei uns eingeführt.
Unsere Elektriker sind damit sehr zufrieden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## UniMog (4 April 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir haben Thermomark Line von Phönix Contact letztes Jahr bei uns eingeführt.
> Unsere Elektriker sind damit sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Wir auch..... Ist wirklich sehr gut und die Schilder + Beschriftung halten


----------



## RogerSchw85 (5 April 2014)

Wir setzen den Plotter von MurrPlastik ein, und sind soweit auch zufrieden


----------



## Blockmove (5 April 2014)

RogerSchw85 schrieb:


> Wir setzen den Plotter von MurrPlastik ein, und sind soweit auch zufrieden



Den hatten wir zuvor auch.
Allerdings waren wir mit der ACS-Software nicht so ganz zufrieden.
Dann hat sich noch irgendwann jemand die Gefahrhinweise und die Inhaltsstoffe der Tinte angeschaut und das war dann das Aus für MurrPlastik.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## holgero (5 April 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Dann hat sich noch irgendwann jemand die Gefahrhinweise und die Inhaltsstoffe der Tinte angeschaut und das war dann das Aus für MurrPlastik.


Die Tinte wurde in den letzten Monaten wegen "gesetzlicher Vorschriften" verändert. Nun gibts Probleme mit der Beständigkeit :shock:

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Blockmove (5 April 2014)

holgero schrieb:


> Die Tinte wurde in den letzten Monaten wegen "gesetzlicher Vorschriften" verändert. Nun gibts Probleme mit der Beständigkeit :shock:



Wir haben uns auch ausgiebig damit beschäftigt und auch andere Tinten getestet.
Allerdings ohne großen Erfolg. Deshalb der Umstieg auf Thermotransfer-Drucker
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## SRossmann (6 April 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe aktuell das Problem, dass unsere ganze Beschriftung inkl. Beschriftungsgerät auf Weidmüller ausgerichtet ist, und ein Kunde nun unbedingt Phoenix Beschriftungen (Einzelader und Kabelbeschriftung) haben möchte. Ich bin mir darüber im klaren, dass man diese bei Phoenix schon fertig beschriftet beziehen kann, allerdings habe ich da die Sorge das ich da nicht flexibel genug bin (Mal davon abgesehen das ich mit Phoenix keine gute Erfahrung habe).
Wahrscheinlich würde es so ausgehen, dass ich die Beschriftung bei Phoenix bestelle, und am Schluss doch GENAU drei von diesen drei Cent Einzeladerbeschriftungen fehlen. 

Kennt jemand einen Beschriftungsservice, bei dem man solche Schilder beziehen kann?


----------



## DesKel (7 April 2014)

Guten morgen,

an alle erst mal vielen Dank!
ich werde mir das System "Thermomark Line von Phönix Contact" mal genau anschauen.

Gruß DesKel


----------



## Kuddel30 (7 April 2014)

Benutze von Weidmüller M-PrintPro


----------

